# the beginning of my shop!!! :D



## Speedy (Jul 4, 2009)

many of you know I have been around for awhile, drooling over builds and all your tools and work.
today I can finally start my journey into this hobby!

look what I picked up for 250 canadian.












the fellow I picked it up from was very kind and helpful, he was very pleased to see someone younger take interest in woodwork and metal work, (for those that dont know I am 18).
he has a awesome woodwork shop!! ;D


if anyone has anything that works with the taig that they want to sell off please let me know 

regards


----------



## vlmarshall (Jul 4, 2009)

Ah, man, I'm jealous. ;D Congrats!


----------



## Foozer (Jul 4, 2009)

Speedy  said:
			
		

> many of you know I have been around for awhile, drooling over builds and all your tools and work.
> today I can finally start my journey into this hobby!
> 
> look what I picked up for 250 canadian.



Good deal. You'll like that chuck. Use one of my AA109. Spins true and the soft jaws are good for holding pieces accurately. I see it came with a spare set of jaws, Their easy to make and you will be soon enough. Down side is the soft jaws dont have a tight grip, to aggressive of a cut will cause the stock to spin in the chuck.

Nice little machine, you'll get lots of good service from it, now go make chips


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Jul 4, 2009)

Excellent!
Get to know the machine's personality and its adjustments.
Keep the thread going with what you find and your questions.
We're all learning here and the help is priceless.
Good luck.


----------



## 1Kenny (Jul 4, 2009)

Good going Speedy, that will give you lots of enjoyment. Bought my first lathe when I was 18 but it was not as nice as yours. On lathe #9 now and a lathe is a tool I can't be without. I look forward to see what you build with it.

Kenny


----------



## Speedy (Jul 4, 2009)

thanks guys!
just went downstairs to get familiar with everything.
MAN that chuck is deceiving! it is very heavy! (I like!)

I know I will have lots of questions.

my first build will be a firecracker cannon (the cool factor, going to a family party and they will like it!)
firecracker goes in to the breech, then another one in the barrel upside down (wick towards breech) so when the breech goes off the firecracker in the barrel shoots in the air and blows up! 

can anyone recommend tooling for that?
my lathe came with a blank but I dont know how to grind them yet and dont want to try until I have something for reference

I want the cannon to be like a deck gun. up down side to side. (anyone have plans?) not that they are needed, this will be a simple build no fancyness

okay lets see.

parting tool.
lh tool
drill bit for barrel

I was thinking of tapering it but I dont think im set up for that!

(when I begin I will make another thread, keep this for questions like zeeprogrammer suggested)


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Jul 4, 2009)

The Book, "The Home Machinist's Handbook" by Briney has a ship's cannon in it. I've found the book pretty useful for me. Be careful of the charts in back though...there's at least one typo.

Didn't mean for you to limit questions to this thread (but you probably didn't mean that either). 

Be careful!

I stopped playing with fireworks when a spark fell into a box of them. And that was after I was almost blinded by an M-80. (But I was younger then than you are know.)


----------



## Speedy (Jul 4, 2009)

I have always been eyeing the book online.

the firecrackers I have here are fairly weak, the cannon is a good project for a starter and will probably end up as a shelf piece for the majority of its life (the firecrackers like the m80 and the smaller ones I have are not sold in canada)

since im new to this forum I am still trying to figure out the best way to tackle my own threads, I think I will make a separate one for this.

you guys will probably hear allot from me  
my ultimate goal will be to join in on a team build for an IC engine!!!!


----------



## Foozer (Jul 4, 2009)

Speedy  said:
			
		

> I have always been eyeing the book online.
> 
> the firecrackers I have here are fairly weak, the cannon is a good project for a starter



Just stay on the cautious side, if you decide to put a projectile into the cannon for fun, well a half golf ball size of black powder will move a large stump and all the rocks and pebbles around it. Neighbors get upset, guy with the badge comes along with the "Whatcha doing?"

Course at your age I'd (did) want to "test" it out. The reaming I got from folks, neighbors, fire dept, people I didn't even know, well, just be careful.


----------



## Speedy (Jul 4, 2009)

I assure you all that safety will be top priority.
and I have no interest going past the firepower of the small firecracker.

im sure after the family sees my work it will be put on my shelf and move onto another project. (start some of the webster 4 stroke parts)

its nice to see people care for safety and the well being of others! some forums I roam wouldn't even think to offer anything
im glade to be apart of this community! :bow:


----------



## joe d (Jul 4, 2009)

Speedy

Crongrats on the Taig. I hope you'll have as much fun with it as I've had with mine. 

Regarding your cannon: centre drill both ends of the stock, stick a piece of scrap round stuff in the chuck and turn a point on it, leave it there as a centre, and off-set your tailstock 1/2 of the desired taper and start turning! You will need to cobble up something to use as a driving dog. If you are in a hurry, you can pick up a set of pre-ground tool bits at Lee Valley, as well as blanks. Don't blow up the house test firing....

Cheers, Joe


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jul 4, 2009)

congrats speedy nice set of tooling but you will almost always want more. 
Tin


----------



## 90LX_Notch (Jul 5, 2009)

Speedy,

Nice buy. That is a sweet looking lathe. Enjoy it. Be careful with the cannon.

Bob


----------



## steamer (Jul 5, 2009)

You got that for a great price! 

Best of luck with it and don't be afraid to post a question, I am sure everyone here will help.

Dave


----------



## Kermit (Jul 5, 2009)

one word about the cannon. I made one as a kid. Piece of pipe with a small hole in a cap on one end. Put the fuse of the firecracker out the hole then a piece of cotton ball on top and a handful of gravel from the alley. It was a fun till the rock projectiles found a plate glass window at the school. Judging by the damage to the window, this could have blinded someone or worse.
Fireworks are best put on as a show by professionals.

Great bargain find on the lathe  ,
Kermit


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jul 5, 2009)

As far as a cannon goes I would advise making a signal cannon as opposed to one that accepts a projectile. 
Make sure you are within the limits of applicable laws in your area follow applicable safety practice and common sense. 
Although you could learn a lot we do not want you working in some prison metal shop. Unless you are the supervisor /guard.
Tin


----------



## Speedy (Jul 5, 2009)

hi Tin.
what defines a signal cannon?
when I was thinking of this build, the main purpose was just to light a firecracker in the breech (not shooting a projectile)
then while searching google I noticed that many companies sell their cannons with instruction to shoot one in the breech and another in the barrel to explode in the air (but then I did think its shooting something out of the barrel so it is a projectile)

regards


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jul 5, 2009)

Speedy:
 I am sure there is a definition burried in the law books that apply to your location.
 This is not a legal definition; but in general a cannon designed to make noise rather than fire a projectile. Generaly the bore diameter would be such as not to accept a standard sized projectile. In other words if the bore were sized to fit say a 45 cal 50 cal muzzle loader projectile or even a common golf ball or soda can it could be argued that it is a gun or cannon rather than a signal device. 

There are many laws pertaining to the possession,manufacture etc of firearm related devices these vary greatly depending on country state /province and even many city's and towns have ordinances further restricting certain activities. Also these laws change with time being more or less restrictive depending on these changes.  
In the US the National Rifle Association can help with resources on finding the facts behind these laws. IIRC you are in Canada.
Tin


----------



## Speedy (Jul 5, 2009)

Tin thank you soo much!
 still plenty of time before I can start making chips so I will add this to my research.
I have emailed some cannon makers and will see what they respond with.

it will be a signal cannon


----------



## Bluechip (Jul 5, 2009)

Speedy

You might have a look at the first few lines of this in UK.

http://www.airpistol.co.uk/airgun_law.htm

Begs the question where the human alimentary tract figures in their 'reasoning' ;D

Dave


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jul 5, 2009)

I guess this could be an interesting subject the coast guard used to require boaters and still may to cary a hand held flare launcher aka flare gun these were a pistol style launcher that fired a flare into the air. 
Tin


----------



## ksouers (Jul 6, 2009)

Hey Speedy,
Congrats on finally getting your shop together. Hope you find it to be much fun.

The Taig is a nice little lathe. There seems to be more info for mods and accessories than for the Sherline.


Kevin


----------



## Speedy (Jul 6, 2009)

hi Bluechip
I know that over here for air pistols and rifles if the FPS is over 500 you need to have your paperwork.

Tin Falcon.
that is what I was thinking, over here you still need to carry a flare gun on certain size boats, so the signal cannon would almost be similar BUT I do know that the flare guns and safety equipment on boats needs to be examined and given the okay beforehand. so this type of signal cannon is questionable.

Ksouers
thanks 
I agree the taig is very nice! I cant wait to start using it.
I decided to wait and set up my lathe properly before I start  soon it will perform!


----------



## steamer (Jul 6, 2009)

Tin Falcon  said:
			
		

> I guess this could be an interesting subject the coast guard used to require boaters and still may to cary a hand held flare launcher aka flare gun these were a pistol style launcher that fired a flare into the air.
> Tin



YUP....Offshore you must carry a flare gun....and no there is no restriction on the sale of the flare gun...which I found somewhat humorous.... :big:

No I didn't get one for the boat...but I thought it would be fun on the 4th...,,,, Rof}

I laugh because I can build a potato gun with a PVC and hair spray as a propellant and get a year in jail......but hell I can fire a signal gun anywhere!..... ( Peoples Republic of Massachusetts)


----------



## Thad Swarfburn III (Oct 26, 2009)

Speedy - 

Nice purchase. 

I'm sure you're wondering who all these old farts are who are warning you off trying to build a firecracker cannon. We have good reason - virtually all of us will have had, or know someone who has had, an unpleasant incident with pyrotechnics. We got to be old by learning lessons when we were young and less smarter! Have fun and don't poke anyone's eye out. Watch some of the dumba$$es on Youtube to see how it AIN'T done.

Anyhow, are you pursuing machining as a hobby or as a possible career? I only ask because when I was your age I wanted to get into machining but there weren't any avenues for training. It took another two decades, several jobs, one move around the world and a marriage and a half before I was able to pursue it. I turn 40 next week and will probably finish my qualifications in five months or so.

At 18 I ended up going to guitarmaking school - had lots of fun in the repair field for four years but never made much money!

Let me know if you're still struggling with tool sharpening - I can scan you some diagrams from my training materials.

Matt


----------



## ttrikalin (Oct 28, 2009)

hi speedy -- kudos on the machine - very good price. 

I noticed that the spare jaws for the chuck are in a bag saying "perfume applicator" or sthg like that...  

what's the deal? does taig do cosmetics????

t


----------



## Speedy (Nov 18, 2009)

sorry for the late reply, school keeps me busy at the moment.

Thad, this is only as a hobby. I picked up the interest of machining watching model internal combustion engines, like the members here make. I am currently in my second year of university (WOW where does time go?). 

local metal supermarket gave me a round of aluminum to try out, much easier to machine. 
I have not attempted to try sharpening yet, I purchased taigs tool package to get me going and to see how they are sharpened.

still unsure on how to sharpen. 

a nice fellow named Keith has a great write up on a nice grinder and jig to sharpen the taig tools. seen here (take a look)
http://www.mechanicalphilosopher.com/kbsharpening.pdf
I purchased the grinding pad, was exited to make it until I realized I dont have a lathe and its far beyond my skills :'( :big:
turns out Keith lives about a hour away from me! we talk thru email every now and then, great guy.

anyone want to help a young guy out? I thought of taking it to a machine shop by they usually want top $ for something small using their big money machines.

I am however going to make the part that holds on the pad, that I know I can do.

ttrikalin.
I was wondering when someone would spot that!
previous owner gave me it with parts in it. I chuckle at it also.

thanks for all the kind words.
Michael


----------



## steamer (Nov 18, 2009)

Hey Speedy,

Grinding tools isn't all that bad....like anything else it takes some education and application of gray cells...but it's not rocket science.


Get your self a small piece of aluminum bar about 5/16" diameter and get the lathe set up somewhere....we can talk you through it.

Somewhere in the vastness of cyber world on this forum is a post I started called Resources for the Beginner.  In it is a chart on how to grind High Speed Steel ( HSS ) tools......take a gander and turn the tube off and send the significant other somewhere else.....
 ;D
We'll talk...

PS if the post got dumped let me know....I'll post it again.

Dave


----------

